# Gear direction



## twrizzo (Feb 4, 2011)

I am rebuilding the gearbox in my 824, and I do not know the direction of the helical gear. The new gear is stamped "R->" on one side. Does that mean this is the right side of the gear as viewed by a person operating the snow thrower? Thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Can you see any similar markings on the old one?

If you mate it against the worm shaft, does one way fit obviously better and straighter than the other?


----------



## twrizzo (Feb 4, 2011)

I took the old gear off the shaft without thinking about this so that's no help. They do seem to mesh somewhat better one side vs the other but I'd really like to confirm before full reassembly. Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You could check Toro's web site and see if any of the manuals help.

Toro - Lawn Mowers, Golf & Grounds Equipment, Commercial Landscape, Irrigation

Click on "Homeowner Parts" on the bottom left under Parts & Manuals.

Then put in your model number. Probably 38xxx or 35xxx.

Short of that, I can't really help any. I would agree that R would sound like right side from operators position. Any chance the pin that holds the gear to the shaft is off center slightly that that in will only fit one way?


----------



## twrizzo (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, I've been through the Toro webite already, no help. I'm waiting to hear back from Toro customer service, and if that doesn't work, ask a local repair shop.


----------



## twrizzo (Feb 4, 2011)

Just thought I'd post back. I did hear from Toro. They directed me to a service manual on their website. It was very thorough on how to rebuild the gearbox (and it looks like the rest of the machine as well)......except gear direction!


----------

